# Great Gulf, Ammo Ravine, and Monroe Brook- 5-6-07



## awf170 (May 6, 2007)

*Great Gulf, Ammo Ravine, and Monroe Brook- 5-6-07 (now with tons of pics)*

Here are 3 pics.  I'll post more pics later, and maybe if a write up if I'm feeling really motivated.  It was a very good day.


----------



## lftgly (May 7, 2007)

Nice pictures, Austin! Probably softened up a little more than the Saturday?


----------



## awf170 (May 7, 2007)

Sick, sick day.  Wow.  Met up with Jumpturn and ATP from T4T for a full day of awesomeness on the westside of Washington.  Here is the thread on T4T with all the pics, and a little write up.

http://timefortuckerman.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8311

First view of Monroe Brook area from the Cog:





Hiking the tracks:





Looking across Burt Ravine from Jacob's Ladder:





Looking down Airplane from about 1/3rd of the way down:





Looking out into the Great Gulf trail area (where we hiked out) :





Patrick (ATP) skiing Airplane:





ATP and Jumpturn near the bottom of Airplane:





John (Jumpturn) ripping up the fresh snow near the bottom of Airplane:





More sweetness in the GG:


----------



## awf170 (May 7, 2007)

yeah...





Jumpturn skinning up the Great Gulf trail:





ATP hiking up the GG trail:





More hiking:





ATP crossing over to another gully:





Looking down from near the top:





Airplane Gully:





Jumpturn skiing the Upper West flanks of Washington:





Looking back at Washington from the top of Monroe Brook:





Jumpturn skiing Monroe:


----------



## awf170 (May 7, 2007)

More awesomeness:





 ATP skiing Monroe Brook:





 Monroe Brook:


----------



## andyzee (May 8, 2007)

Good stuff Austin!


----------



## 2knees (May 8, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Airplane Gully:



i want a piece of this.  

nice pics.


----------



## Greg (May 8, 2007)

Austin! You are the *man *when it comes to great pics lately. Thank you!


----------



## cbcbd (May 9, 2007)

Unparalleled...


----------

